# Issues/concerns for single retired woman in Spain?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

As I continue my investigations into potential retirement locations, I've run across some comments about what it's like to be a single female expat in various parts of the world. Perhaps stupidly, I'd never really contemplated that question. Girona, Barcelona, Valencia and nearby environs are on my list of places to explore. Wondering if any of you can offer any useful info/thoughts on what life might be like for a single woman "of a certain age" in these areas? Are there likely to be safety concerns? Difficulty in being taken seriously as, say, a potential buyer or renter? Or as the person who would deal with all financial and legal matters? Social awkwardness? Are there, in your opinion, things I should be aware of and consider, as I mull an expat life there?

It goes without saying that, of course, I will be making one or more lengthy visits first and renting for a period of at least 6 months before I made any sort of more permanent commitment. Just wondering if there may be differences in how a single woman might be viewed/treated in Spain vs. France vs. Italy vs, Portugal that might make one area more or less appealing from the get-go.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> As I continue my investigations into potential retirement locations, I've run across some comments about what it's like to be a single female expat in various parts of the world. Perhaps stupidly, I'd never really contemplated that question. Girona, Barcelona, Valencia and nearby environs are on my list of places to explore. Wondering if any of you can offer any useful info/thoughts on what life might be like for a single woman "of a certain age" in these areas? Are there likely to be safety concerns? Difficulty in being taken seriously as, say, a potential buyer or renter? Or as the person who would deal with all financial and legal matters? Social awkwardness? Are there, in your opinion, things I should be aware of and consider, as I mull an expat life there?
> 
> It goes without saying that, of course, I will be making one or more lengthy visits first and renting for a period of at least 6 months before I made any sort of more permanent commitment. Just wondering if there may be differences in how a single woman might be viewed/treated in Spain vs. France vs. Italy vs, Portugal that might make one area more or less appealing from the get-go.
> Thanks


securing a resident visa will be the biggest hurdle - but once that's done with it's straightforward

if you're open & friendly you'll have no problems at all


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I kinow this is a bit of a generalisation, but I have found that older women are treated with respect and courtesy in Spain, definitely more than in the UK where you become invisible once you pass 50. I don't think you need have any worries on that score. It's true that some utility companies etc still like to put contract in the husband's name but this is a legacy which doesn't reflect people's attitudes any more.

As for personal safety, I can't vouch for cities like Barcelona and other tourist hot spots, where there is a lot of petty theft. But certainly in smaller towns it's not an issue. I feel quite safe walking on my own at night.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think you're very wise to be cautious. If you've never lived abroad and you're going to do it now it may take a while to accept that things are maybe better, maybe not or maybe they are just different and sometimes that's hard!
See this thread with lots of posts
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/312393-am-i-too-old-just-too-scared.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Melissa58275 said:


> As I continue my investigations into potential retirement locations, I've run across some comments about what it's like to be a single female expat in various parts of the world. Perhaps stupidly, I'd never really contemplated that question. Girona, Barcelona, Valencia and nearby environs are on my list of places to explore. Wondering if any of you can offer any useful info/thoughts on what life might be like for a single woman "of a certain age" in these areas? Are there likely to be safety concerns? Difficulty in being taken seriously as, say, a potential buyer or renter? Or as the person who would deal with all financial and legal matters? Social awkwardness? Are there, in your opinion, things I should be aware of and consider, as I mull an expat life there?
> 
> It goes without saying that, of course, I will be making one or more lengthy visits first and renting for a period of at least 6 months before I made any sort of more permanent commitment. Just wondering if there may be differences in how a single woman might be viewed/treated in Spain vs. France vs. Italy vs, Portugal that might make one area more or less appealing from the get-go.
> Thanks


From my brief encounters with Barcelona, I think you are more likely to come across the "_machismo_" attitude but this will be much less so if you are further south, especially if you are near areas where there are more English speaking expats. On the whole, in my experience which is mostly in Andalucía and mostly with small town and village life, there is, in general, a lot of respect for both people and their property, especially where the older person is involved. 

Whereas in the UK, an elderly relative may be bundled off into a rest-home to save family having to bother with them, here the older relative will either be living within the family or, if they wish to keep on in their own homes, there will be 'meals-on-wheels'; carers (privately employed); District Nurse attendance, etc. and if, eventually, the person, really can no longer stay in her/his own home there is a '_Residencia_' (the old folks' home where they are treated extremely well). The Residencia (at least in our village) even provides a cooked meal for those who live independently and are able to get to the Residencia - which also provides the Meals-on-wheels service.


----------

